# Help me clear blacklist!



## Vannguyen (Nov 4, 2014)

Dear Friends!

First of all, I would like to say thanks for your help. Please help me solve my situation below.

I am vietnamese. I just signed the labour contract with Malaysia company 1 year.
They apply employment visa for me. But the problem is:
*The Immigration Malaysia check my information, they told me is on blacklist based on applicant old passport, example old passport is B123xxxx.
But, my passport is B456xxxx.*
I only have 1 passport, never change to another, and never go to Malaysia before.
So, i do not know why I am on blacklist.

Please, help me what should I do to make clear my information.
Thank you so much.

Please help me, urgent situation. Hjc


----------

